# Hensley Arrow Hitch



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I currently have the Reese Strait-Line hitch with WD and dual cam sway bars. However I am considering upgrading to a OB (28RSDS) that is longer than my 26RS but within my TV's tow capacities. The wheelbase on my truck dictates a shorter trailer but Hensley claims that you can run a longer trailer with a shorter wheelbase with their system and I have heard raves about the control, no sway, and turning radius.

Does anyone out there own a Hensley Arrow hitch? If so, is it worth the $3K??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My man Salman tows with a Hensley. And a Ford Expy like you. Shoot him a PM.

Randy


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes and yes. They're as good as gold. They make your trailer tow like a fiver. I'm not saying I'd tow without one, but if I did, I'd get a big 'ole crew cab pickup to compensate for the inherent shortfalls of a conventional hitch. I wouldn't tow with an SUV without one, that's for sure.

Kevin P.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

I have had my Hensley for about a year now and I will not ever tow another trailer with out one. Zero sway, in fact I can not make it say at 70mph. No windshear from other trucks. The only problem I have is that I have become to comfortable towing my O.B. I forget it is there and do not allow enough time to stop. I know this sounds loke a commerical for Hensley...It is not--It just my experience and all I can say is that my wife now drives and I can sleep (a little) while she drives. Forget about the money...Saftey is a must and there is NO comparison between wd/dual cams and the Hensley!

Just MY humble op







inion


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

TomTomLab said:


> No windshear from other trucks.


I've never been able to grasp this claim. It's an unavoidable phenomenon that two objects causing turbulence passing each other will exhibit some force on each other. There ARE forces generated by a semi as it pushes through the air and no type of hitch is going to change that.

That being the case, I've been trying to figure out what people mean when they say the don't notice trucks passing, as opposed to what they used to feel before getting the Hensley.

It seems to me like saying you can't hear the kids fighting in the back seat when you wear a certain brand of sunglasses. What am I missing?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I've never been able to grasp this claim. It's an unavoidable phenomenon that two objects causing turbulence passing each other will exhibit some force on each other. There ARE forces generated by a semi as it pushes through the air and no type of hitch is going to change that.


That's an interesting point that I've thought about also. When a semi passes us, we get pushed, there is no sway whatsoever, the truck and trailer move together all in one motion.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Does anyone out there own a Hensley Arrow hitch? If so, is it worth the $3K??
> [snapback]50821[/snapback]​


There are currently 2 Hensley's on Ebay...from what I can tell about half the price of new....One in California- One in Michigan.

Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

You guys are right, the wind still pushes the TV/TT around, but just as a single unit, as if it were a straight truck rather than an articulated one. It "feels" just like the wind were pushing your TV around without a trailer attached. There's no feeling that the trailer is going one way and the truck is going another, and no feeling of the wind gust pushing the trailer sideways before the truck.

Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Kevin. That's what I would assume not having towed with one.

Mike


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Kevin,

Thanks for your insight. I think I'm gonna take the plunge and get one, even if I don't upgrade to the 28RSDS. I'm driving to Disney from Baltimore for Thanksgiving and I'd really like the peace of mind. Plus...I'd like to get the DW to help!!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

BTW, any of you Outbackers interested in the Hensley Arrow hitch but were scared away by the price? Here's an option:

Hensley Arrow Installment Payment Option

Basically, you can pay around $250 a month for 13 months. No credit checks. It does come off a credit or debit card. I know, I know, that's like a car payment... but based on what I've heard, I'm in!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> There are currently 2 Hensley's on Ebay...from what I can tell about half the price of new....One in California- One in Michigan.


If I am not mistaken, if you buy a Hensley from anyone but Hensley, you will not be covered by the lifetime warranty. Hopefully, one of the hensley owners will confirm this.

Tim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Glenn,

We have the same TV and we tow a 27RSDS with no problems. We have not been outside of Michigan with it though.
We have WD bars and friction sway. I works fine, we tow at about 62mph.

If you can swig it thoughâ€¦go for it.

I think Iâ€™ll just wait â€˜til 2007â€¦it is rumored that FORD is coming out with an extended version of the Expedition.
I have also heard it might be equipped with a diesel engine ???
Trade in time!

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, that makes more sense about the trucks. The first testimonial quote from the web site is "Trucks passing me had absolutely NO EFFECT on the trailer" which seems like pure snake oil salesman talk, which makes me question the validity of any of the claims, being the untrusting skeptical [email protected]%& that I am.

I've watched a few of the ebay hensleys with great interest. They have gone for as much as $2,200 for one a couple years old.

You can buy the lifetime warranty from the Hensley providing that the hitch is less than a certain age, based on the serial number. I believe it was 3000 or higher. That gives you full warranty priveleges, including replacement of the bar. I got all this from Hensley when I was watching the auctions.

If I recall correctly the price for the warranty was $750. Not cheap but my reasoning was if I could pick one up used for around $1500 and then spend that I would effectively have a new hitch for a very discounted price.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Dan,

You're pulling my dream trailer! Alas, I'd have to upgrade my TV again. Hmm, maybe an Excursion?? or a Hummer!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sway?? What sway? Not to discount the seriousness of this possibility, such as what happened to Kevin. But 18 wheelers passing us in a steady wind of 40 mph with bigger gusts didn't move my rig more than an inch or two, while we were cruising at 65-70. Coming into Eau Claire, Wisconsin in July, this is what we had. No problem!!

Even Kevin said he would go without a Hensley if he had enough truck. I agree that it helps if you have a TV up to the task. As the Governator would say, the Super Duty is no girly-man truck. Glad we bought it.

Bill


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

We bought the Hensley based on what two of our friends said. We are very glad we did. I have to ditto what everyone else says about the peace of mind with the Hensley. I also have to add it is much easier hooking up than a "ball", more forgiveness, wider margin of error. If you get one, be sure to talk to the factory guys, they are very good. I was able to connect the Hensley guys with the folks I bought the trailer from and was able to finance the Hensley as part of the trailer. 
12 years of payments, oh well. I can always pay more.
I say go for it.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Since I sell snake oil for a living, I will repeat that my 2500 chevy suburban pulling my 28rsds with my Hensley Hitch Has Zero Sway...When a truck passes me I can If I wanted use my index finger to hold the wheel. This is a no BS board and I love hang out on it. But Snake Oil....It amazes me how others will try to belittle others to make them look good. I love my hitch and think it ought to be a standard on all rv's...It is just not worth the risk folks. Chase, Molly and my DW are just too important and priceless. 10.4 out


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, Tom! I've decided that I'm going to buy a new HA hitch this Fall. I, too, am not as concerned about money as I am about my family's safety. I'm getting ready for the time some moron pulls out in front of me and I have to ditch on the shoulder or stand on the brakes!

Here's another thing to consider...When I'm actually in my trailer with my family and look around at this big monster, sometimes I think to myself, "This big mini-house is being towed behind my vehicle with my whole family all inside..!"

That's a sobering thought and one that makes you want to take every necessary precaution to ensure that you get from Point A to Point B safely and without "white knuckles!"

Let's hope "Point B" is a sweet pull-thru with full hook-ups!!


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

[quote name='glennsteers' date='Aug 24 2005, 09:04 AM']
Thanks, Tom!

If your headed to Disney, I hope you have made reservations at Ft Wilderness. Here is a website you can use to scope the place out. www.disneycampers.com

Have fun..It is a awesome place to camp, hang out and enjoy the parks. Plan on a day just hanging out in the camp ground riding bikes and goofy n off!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Tom, I didn't belittle anyone on this board if you're talking about me. If you'll read my post carefully you'll see that I said the claim on the Hensley web site that a passing truck has no effect whatsoever seemed fishy TO ME.

There is a gigantic difference between "no sway" and "no effect". The explanation that Mike and Kevin gave makes much more sense to me. There's only ever sway from a passing truck because it is exhibiting some force against the side of the trailer - that doesn't go away with a hitch change, so I would expect you'd still feel *something*.

I'm an analytical kind of guy, and the only way to know the difference is to try it with all else being equal. The problem is, of course, there are almost always other variables. Is it possible many of the people that live and die by Hensleys are people that didn't have their rigs set up correctly in the first place? - so it's not that it's unsafe to tow without one so much as the Hensley covers up flaws in improper loading by reducing the ill effects. Who knows? Lots of people in research studies have been "cured" by placebos.

When a truck passes me it's much like Mike and Kevin describe - there is a LITTLE bit of wiggling, but the dual cams seem to be working and mostly the whole rig moves in unison. So maybe I wouldn't notice that big of an improvement with a Hensley. Who knows?

This is not meant to belittle or challenge anything that's been stated here, just analyze the facts and trying to eliminate the variables. I agree that the $3k is peanuts relative to the overall money I'll spend over the next 20 years and the value of my family's safety. On the other hand, it's a lot of money if I'll only see a miniscule improvement.

What would be more convincing to me would be to hear from someone who's been towing trailers for 30 years with all different kinds of configurations and finally tried a Hensley and made those kinds of statements.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

TomTomLab said:


> If your headed to Disney, I hope you have made reservations at Ft Wilderness. Here is a website you can use to scope the place out. www.disneycampers.com
> 
> Have fun..It is a awesome place to camp, hang out and enjoy the parks. Plan on a day just hanging out in the camp ground riding bikes and goofy n off!
> 
> ...


Tom, unfortunately back in June we tried to book Fort Wilderness for Thanksgiving and were told it was booked for the rest of 2005! We're going here instead:

Tropical Palms RV Resort

However, we did book Thanksgiving week for 2006 for FW. There were only 2 preferred sites left...can you believe it??


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Tom, I didn't belittle anyone on this board if you're talking about me.Â If you'll read my post carefully you'll see that I said the claim on the Hensley web site that a passing truck has no effect whatsoever seemed fishy TO ME.
> 
> There is a gigantic difference between "no sway" and "no effect".Â The explanation that Mike and Kevin gave makes much more sense to me.Â There's only ever sway from a passing truck because it is exhibiting some force against the side of the trailer - that doesn't go away with a hitch change, so I would expect you'd still feel *something*.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you this: when a windgust hits our Sequoia on the highway (without the trailer), you feel it. But it doesn't get blown around one bit more with the trailer attached, and there's no "wiggling" between the truck and trailer- none at all, ever. The point behind these claims is that trailer SWAY is totally eliminated, as it is with a fifth wheel. Can a trailer or a fiver still get blown over onto its side with a strong enough wind? Of course, that's just physics. With a Hensley or a Pullrite, your truck and trailer move as a unit, there's no pivot point aft of the rear bumper for things to hinge about one another, and that's the significance.

Before the Hensley, when I had a Reese dual cam, I used to feel "wiggling" and figured, "oh, that's sway, good thing I've got sway control." But when sway finally came in a big way, it was too late. Who knows, maybe your truck is better, or maybe you're a better and more experienced tower than I was. If yours works for you, swell. Having experienced a catastrophic lack of control from sway, I kind of shake my head when people say, "Oh, it sways a little, but its not too bad if I stay below 64mph, or if I don't have a second cup of coffee," or "I'm fine so long as I keep my hand near the brake controller."

If you're really interested in the Hensley, order the free video from their website. Or stop by my house on your next trip out from Motown







. Speculation is that when Hensley's patent runs out, *everyone* is going to have a 4-bar hitch on the market. It's that good. 'Course, that's just my opinion. I can have mine, you can have yours, and we can still drink beer around the same campfire at the end of the day.

Kevin P.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Tom, I didn't belittle anyone on this board if you're talking about me. If you'll read my post carefully you'll see that I said the claim on the Hensley web site that a passing truck has no effect whatsoever seemed fishy TO ME.
> 
> There is a gigantic difference between "no sway" and "no effect". The explanation that Mike and Kevin gave makes much more sense to me. There's only ever sway from a passing truck because it is exhibiting some force against the side of the trailer - that doesn't go away with a hitch change, so I would expect you'd still feel *something*.
> 
> ...


Thanks BD for reply. 
It is very hard when reading emails the attitude behind the letters. With that I have towed trailers boat and rv's for about 15 years and I will always have my H/A. I have been hooked on sugars pills a long time and just want my fellow outbacker to know my humble thoughts on the hensley. I do not have to do alot of worry now while trialering, makes for a better overall trip of comfort for the mind and body. I just hated worry if a case of coke was going to put me over weight on the tongue producing sway. My Outback was the worst trailer yet and I tried many things, configs, bars and nothing worked. So I am happy now sunny 
I am happy with you, just did not want fellow OB's to think there was a motive behind my letters. Hey maybe some day we will meet up. I can drive your TV and you can drive mine, it will be like taking the coke challenge. Which one has the better taste. It is all good BD! action


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks much Tom and Kevin... that's the kind of more reasonable sounding testimony I'm looking for. (Again, speaking in contrast to the web site claim, not your previous statements.)

I will say this - about every 30 minutes or so while towing I find myself realizing my whole body is all tensed up and I have to force myself to relaxe. There's usually not anything in particular going on at that moment, but I do find myself more tensed out by the constant vigilance you speak of than I'd like - and I'm not comfortable with the idea of the DW taking the wheel (call me a chauvenist if you will).

I say all that even though it seems like the dual cam is doing its job because as you both experienced I've felt a sense of comfort actually feeling the sway being brought under control. I appreciate that you both say you went through the same thinking.

Speaking of speed - I never feel sway at 50 mph, get some wiggling at 60-65mph, and don't feel safe at all at 75. What's going on there? Is it simply that the wind forces, which are never perfectly constant, are stronger and therefore inducing more sway effect? That would be the same phenomenon when the trucks pass and explain the Hensley advantage another way, right... It's like the Hensley makes you feel like you're going 25 mph slower.


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

We tow a 25 RSS with a 2000 Tahoe and a Hensley hitch. I don't do the driving, but I can tell you that my husband was a hard sell and gave in and bought one at my urging, based on my research. He says it has just been like night and day, and is the biggest fan of this hitch.

We are seriously considering moving to a fifth wheel, and will sell ours after using it for less than three years. Even if we weren't able to sell it at such a great resale price, he says it would have been worth if for the all the stress-free towing experiences.

I don't think you will regret it!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Speaking of speed - I never feel sway at 50 mph, get some wiggling at 60-65mph, and don't feel safe at all at 75. What's going on there? Is it simply that the wind forces, which are never perfectly constant, are stronger and therefore inducing more sway effect? That would be the same phenomenon when the trucks pass and explain the Hensley advantage another way, right... It's like the Hensley makes you feel like you're going 25 mph slower.
> [snapback]51504[/snapback]​


Beats me why that happens, but I know it does. The most obvious difference between 55 and 75 is the wind resistance is probably double, so maybe that's it. I don't think I've ever ventured above 65 though. Just cautious I guess.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I did some checking and found that the patent for the Hensley Arrow was issued on 2 Feb 1988 and is patent number #4,722,542. If you go to http://www.uspto.gov/ you can look up the patent. It's good for 20 years so it won't expire until Feb 2009. I guess those of us that like the design but not the price will have to wait a few more years. I have seen Hensley place refurbished units on sale occasionally for around $2,500 and they come with the same lifetime warranty as the new ones.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I purchased mine from Hensley as a refurb - looked new, and has full warranty.

Two flat tires, two full emergency braking and steering maneuvers and 10K miles, I will never tow a bumper tow with anything else. Additionally it improves the turning radius and maneuverability in a tight spot. In a parking lot I can put the truck in a full turn against the stops and rotate the TT. I am able to turn my TT as tight as my friend's much smaller boat trailer.

Jared


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

How did you find out about the availability of refurbs? Did you contact the company?


----------



## IK910 (Feb 25, 2005)

How does the Hensley affect the clearance under the tonque of the trailer vs. traditional WD options? I have a very steep driveway and currently use an Equal-i-zer hitch. The whole setup clears now but I have to be careful to enter and exit at an angle. I've never seen a Hensley in person and its hard to tell from the web-site. Part of the original reason I picked the Equal-i-zer was that from pictures it looked like it offered more clearance than the Reese Dual Cam setup.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

IK910 said:


> How does the Hensley affect the clearance under the tonque of the trailer vs. traditional WD options? [snapback]51713[/snapback]​


I don't know how the two compare, but maybe this pic will help:

Hensley

I guess you could scale the picture to see how much ground clearance there is . . .

Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Out of curiosity. My driveway is steep and the road has a swail to it so the truck and trailer are in a "V" when I back in, how much up and down movement is there with the Hensley? Looks like it wouldn't move in that axis a whole lot.

I pull in and out of my drive with the wd bars off because of steep entry angle.

Mike


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I back mine up my driveway all the time, up a slope much greater than any campsite I've been to- I'd say it rises at least 24" in 25 ft., and the hitch does fine. I even rehitch it with the spring bars on that slope.

The hitch permits movement in that direction. Here's a picture to illustrate:

Diagram

The strut bars pivot at both ends, and the trailer ball also allows up/down pivot. The strut bars prevent side-to-side pivot about the ball, instead directing all movement through the hinges in the hitch box. Send for their video, and you'll see how it works. Seeing one move is an unusual sight- it makes you scratch your head for a while until you figure it out.

Kevin P.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

You will not be sorry with the Hensley purchase. Do yourself a favor and do the installation yourself. You will understand all the working parts and be more comfotable with your setup of your struts and WD adjustments. The installation should only take about 2 hours, and you only have to drill two holes (they supply the bit). Did not get any sway and it tracks great behind the TV.

Good Luck and Enjoy, it is well worth the money. The saftey of my family has no price tag!!!!

Don


----------

